# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Why can't I view this post by Anthony Roberts?

## Garbanzo Dude

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...34#post1836934

----------

